# 5 month puppy - they cut bangs



## tessy (Mar 19, 2021)

Is there anything I can do about the hair between the eyes. They cut some weird bang fringe at the groomer today. This w
























as her first groom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well! That wasn't very helpful, was it! LOL!

Honestly, I'd just let it grow out and start over. The good thing is... hair grows!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks cute! Like Karen mentioned...I would just let the hair grow out because it will be much easier to maintain then having to trim around the eyes frequently.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

She looks very cute! But I completely understand your frustration. Especially if you asked them not to shave between the eyebrows and they cut the bangs short - that happened to me once, but Sundance was still in a puppy cut so it wasn’t too bad. Much better than if he’d been shaved there! If you can’t now, it won’t be long, maybe a month, before you can gather the hair between the eyes into a teeny clear hair band in line with her eyebrows. It’ll keep a lot of the “pokies” under control until they’re longer. To keep it from flopping over in her face, you can make a regular topknot where it is in the picture, right above the low one, and tuck the ends of the low topknot into it. I don’t think there is a product or another fix outside of a topknot, the hair is just too floppy on a lot of Havanese. Do you usually do a topknot or is it special from her grooming appointment?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

SHOW Premium has a product called "Pictures Perfect" that really holds those little fly aways. It has a light pineapple scent and doesn't leave any residual stickiness. I use it on Truffles to keep the hair out of her eyes.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> SHOW Premium has a product called "Pictures Perfect" that really holds those little fly aways. It has a light pineapple scent and doesn't leave any residual stickiness. I use it on Truffles to keep the hair out of her eyes.


Where are you getting this product from? Amazon doesn't have it at the moment. I'd like to try it, or somethings similar, for Willow. She doesn't have bangs - just shorter hairs that I can't get caught up in the ponytail band.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Where are you getting this product from? Amazon doesn't have it at the moment. I'd like to try it, or somethings similar, for Willow. She doesn't have bangs - just shorter hairs that I can't get caught up in the ponytail band.


For little tiny hairs that you want to keep back around the eyes, clear mascara works great! (Show ring secret  )


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Where are you getting this product from? Amazon doesn't have it at the moment. I'd like to try it, or somethings similar, for Willow. She doesn't have bangs - just shorter hairs that I can't get caught up in the ponytail band.


This is the website for Picture Perfect: www.thepishpadstore.com


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> For little tiny hairs that you want to keep back around the eyes, clear mascara works great! (Show ring secret  )


I didn't even know there was such a thing as clear mascara! I remember when I wore mascara that it was not the easiest thing to clean off everyday. Had to use makeup remover. It's been a long time since I've bothered with makeup though! If I use it on Willow, will it wipe off easily so I can reapply it in the mornings?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> This is the website for Picture Perfect: www.thepishpadstore.com


Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I didn't even know there was such a thing as clear mascara! I remember when I wore mascara that it was not the easiest thing to clean off everyday. Had to use makeup remover. It's been a long time since I've bothered with makeup though! If I use it on Willow, will it wipe off easily so I can reapply it in the mornings?


The one I use is not waterproof. I don’t bother totally wiping it off, but it eventually just wears off, and it COMPLETELY comes off with soap and water.


----------

